# Foxy Lady strip club holding job fair in Providence



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

PROVIDENCE, R.I. - Here's one job opportunity you won't need a new wardrobe for. 
Hoping to take advantage of Rhode Island's floundering economy, owners of the Foxy Lady strip club in Providence plan to hold a job fair on Saturday. They say they're looking to fill around 30 positions, including strippers and waitresses, at that club and two others in Massachusetts. 
Co-owner Tom Tsoumas (SOO-mus) says people are desperate for work, especially in Rhode Island, where the unemployment rate stood at 10.3 percent in January. 
He hopes that some who would have shunned strip clubs in a strong economy might now consider shedding their clothes - or at least working as a waitress or bartender. 
Tsoumas says he expects to collect as many as 150 resumes from "very responsible and competent people."

SouthCoastToday.com: Foxy Lady strip club holding job fair in Providence


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

and here i am coming off active duty within the next month


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

They hiring Piano players?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hope they do hire very responsible and competent people. But I hope the girls arent' TOO responsible. An irresponsible wouldn't necessarily be a BAD thing.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

AFchris77 said:


> and here i am coming off active duty within the next month


 1. Are you female?
2. if so please post pics so we can judge whether or not you should apply


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

8MORE said:


> They hiring Piano players?


skin-flute playing is a MUST !


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

They still do Legs N' Eggs Fridays...


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Sniper said:


> skin-flute playing is a MUST !


There goes my chances. Did not care if the job would have paid well. The fringe benefits would have been worth while.


----------



## Ajax UOG (Dec 9, 2008)

SinePari said:


> They still do Legs N' Eggs Fridays...


 ha, i've seen that banner a few times


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Ajax UOG said:


> ha, i've seen that banner a few times


I've seen the event a "few times"...............


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Legs N Eggs.....I was hoping for a glass of bass and a handful of ass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

7costanza said:


> Legs N Eggs.....I was hoping for a glass of bass and a handful of ass.


you ordered from the wrong chick. they don't call it a buffet for nothing. LOL


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe we can get the ladies of MassCops to apply! We could be helpful and hold a pre-screening! I would be willing to give of my time and be a judge.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Scores Want Strip Club Jobs*

*Foxy Lady Holds Job Fair*

*PROVIDENCE, R.I. -- *Scores of people have applied to work at a Providence strip club - but the vast majority don't need to show any leg to get the job.

The Foxy Lady held a job fair Saturday, seeking to fill about 35 positions for dancers, massage girls, bartenders and bouncers.

The Providence Journal reported the vast majority of the more than 150 potential employees, though, were men - and most of the women said they were looking for work that didn't involving taking their clothes off.

Club co-owner Tom Tsoumas says a recent promotion to cut prices has helped the Foxy Lady regain business lost due to the bad economy, forcing it to hire more employees.

The Foxy Lady chain is among the best-known strip club venues in southern New England.

Scores Want Strip Club Jobs - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> The Foxy Lady held a job fair Saturday, seeking to fill about 35 positions for dancers, massage girls, bartenders and bouncers.


_"All of the applicants for massage girls were forced to sign a disclaimer that they would not give happy endings."_


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

SinePari said:


> _"All of the applicants for massage girls were forced to sign a disclaimer that they would not give happy endings."_


 Only the ones who will be working in Brockton and New Bedford. The one in Providence is still ok because RI law says that its ok as long as its behind closed doors!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

fra444 said:


> Maybe we can get the ladies of MassCops to apply! We could be helpful and hold a pre-screening! I would be willing to give of my time and be a judge.


Hell, we can't even get the calendar off the ground! It's a hell of a nice thought though fra, it's something that MUST BE DONE!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

legs and eggs is great..plus the beer drops to about 3 bucks after 11am! Woot! Not that I have been or anything.....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I say we plan a M&G for all night shift people at the Foxy Lady for Legs and Eggs some morning. What a wonderful way to end a shift. I'm more than willing to make the 45 minute drive...just for the camaraderie, of course. I mean, strippers, big deal, am I right?:inlove:

Females getting off duty would be encouraged to join us. They could act as our consciences. Yeah, that sounds good.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

We could go to the Brockton one so that you would not have to travel so far Kilv!



Wait! I cant go! When I get out at 7 or 7:30 I have to be back at work at 4:00!!! WTF!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

fra444 said:


> We could go to the Brockton one so that you would not have to travel so far Kilv!
> 
> Wait! I cant go! When I get out at 7 or 7:30 I have to be back at work at 4:00!!! WTF!


wishful thinking fra4444444444. Gotta hike it to Prov for L&E.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

fra444 said:


> We could go to the Brockton one so that you would not have to travel so far Kilv!
> 
> Wait! I cant go! When I get out at 7 or 7:30 I have to be back at work at 4:00!!! WTF!


Fra, you're looking a bit green around the gills.:doze: Could be a serious flu, fra.

I got the fevah, and the only prescription, is more cow...legs, legs, I meant legs.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I have been feeling quite Ill lately!!! LMAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Road trip this weekend ??????


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Im in. We can even take my car


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm guessing next weekend at this point since it's almost Saturday and no plans have been set. 

Something to shoot for?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

OK I have come to a conclusion!



You guys on this site are trouble!!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

How about in May. First Saturday in may, since I'll be celebrating my birthday!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

MCADPD24 said:


> How about in May. First Saturday in may, since I'll be celebrating my birthday!


Friday is the day they do it, right? I've heard the ads but sadly, I try not to listen since I know, as a rule, I wouldn't be able to go. May sounds like a very good idea though. We can plan ahead and set a date!:jump::rofl::baby01:B:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Click the pic for info


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

AHHHHH Harry you never let us down!!!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Harry, a true MassCops God!

Fra, a true MassCops demon. I mean that in the good sense. hee hee hee


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

How about that thursday $3 prime rib, when did they abolish the Boston P.D. Mounted Unit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Click the pic for info


I'm interested in the luxury sky BOX !!!!!!!!!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like my BOX in a bed. But that BOX in the ske does sound interesting Snipe!


And I dont think I'm a demon at all Kilv. I'm just simply missunderstood!


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

I can see fra444 getting busy in clambeards oops!, I mean blackbeards private den/dungeon room giving out spankings!


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> I can see fra444 getting busy in clambeards oops!, I mean blackbeards private den/dungeon room giving out spankings!


 No oops BB. I like the sound of all of it!! I keep an open mind ya know!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> 1. Are you female?
> 2. if so please post pics so we can judge whether or not you should apply


hahahaha naw sorry guys, just your average 22 yr old MALE. ugh this is awkward.....

i was talking about bouncing or hospitality yeeesh..although i do know some of the girls from foxy brockton and would be happy to post for you to judge 



USMCMP5811 said:


> You planning for the next M&G?


great idea.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

AFchris77 said:


> although i do know some of the girls from foxy brockton and would be happy to post for you to judge
> 
> 
> > You thought you needed to post this as a question? For the love of God man! There is a whole thread called Hot Babes for a reason!
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

hahaha will do, although it'll have to wait til this weekend when i can get to my home computer, the air force might hang me upside down and beat me if they saw me posting pictures online of all my friends with daddy issues....i mean....exotic dancers....hahaha


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> How about that thursday $3 prime rib, when did they abolish the Boston P.D. Mounted Unit?


Ok, am I the only one who noticed this? Were these two tid bits of info SUPPOSED to be together? Are you implying that the prime rib is only $3 because it came from the abolished Mounted Unit?:-/

Well, Breakfast it is!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

antonprayoga2020 said:


> This robot vacuum technology has increased in demand and the most important features have been described on Yeedi official website.


Spammer reported


----------

